

Porter Plug – Display related HN stories right on GitHub repo page - adieu
https://porter.io/plug/

======
jennings223
The flying Octocat is pretty slick.

I like the idea of collecting news for individual Github repos. At least it's
something I don't see on other Hacker News readers.

~~~
adieu
Thank you. If you have any suggestions, feel free to open an issue at
[https://github.com/porter-io/feedback](https://github.com/porter-io/feedback)

------
testlink
The graph should probably be placed in the Graphs section of GitHub. Having it
on the main repo page just takes a lot of space.

~~~
adieu
Thank you for your suggestion. We're planning to add more related info about
GitHub repos and replacing growth graph block. Never thought about the Graph
section before. Might be a good place to place the growth graph. One concern
is that our user might not know we have enhanced the graph section and never
use this feature.

------
gatsbysong
i find it's not only dislaying related hackernews stories of a repo, but also
a pretty handy tool for studying the growth of the repo star history. neat!
tks.

